# what do u guys and girls put on t 111 siding



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

I usually will stain ,But customers insist I spray super paint which method is best


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ummmm, more info please. New or repaint? Stain, as in solid, semi-solid, semi-transparent? 

Much comes down to personal preference, and the look the HO's like.


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

Sorry its already painted and solid looks to be older too


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah I know its mostly a personnel preference thing I think its a tie on durability though


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

If its already painted, I would use paint. I think stain is more suitable when it can penetrate the surface.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Jmayspaint said:


> If its already painted, I would use paint. I think stain is more suitable when it can penetrate the surface.


True, stains are better on new wood. Although the new stains don't penetrate like the old oils did, they are better for bare wood. Most paints, even the self priming ones, its still better to prime bare wood. So skipping the prime step is about the only real advantage to using a solid stain. Repaints are the customers choice. Some people have it in their head that stains are better, some say paint. On repaints I prefer paint, there are more product and sheen options.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

On repaints if its weathered, one coat peel bond sprayed and backrolled, followed by two coats premium acrylic latex paint. First coat also backrolled, finish coat sprayed without backrolling.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Do you usually put a semi-transparent on t1-11?  Cause that would look terrible.

I always paint it, spray and backroll, and if you are going a lighter color you will have to back brush the grooves. You could try the Hyde corner roller for the grooves, but I haven't had a chance to try it yet so I can't say for sure it works.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Hines Painting said:


> Do you usually put a semi-transparent on t1-11?  Cause that would look terrible.
> 
> I always paint it, spray and backroll, and if you are going a lighter color you will have to back brush the grooves. You could try the Hyde corner roller for the grooves, but I haven't had a chance to try it yet so I can't say for sure it works.


I use 18" rollers with 1 1/2" which seems to get in the groove pretty good.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Woodland said:


> I use 18" rollers with 1 1/2" which seems to get in the groove pretty good.



Just to make sure we are talking about the same type of siding....









A 1 1/2" will get into these grooves pretty good? (I think this is 6 inch t1-11, but I just google imaged t1-11 so I could be off) I was trained semi-old school to brush the grooves, but have been wondering to myself for a few days if a 1.5" roller would get the job done.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

The best thing to put on T1-11? HardiPlank, or , if you want to preserve that look, HardiPanel.

Otherwise, a bonding primer and high quality acrylic paint.


I still maintain that the "T" stands for Temporary, not Texture.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Hines Painting said:


> Just to make sure we are talking about the same type of siding....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That be the stuff :thumbsup: 1 1/2" nap gets in the grooves pretty just fine. Try it next time you have a chance


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Gough said:


> The best thing to put on T1-11? HardiPlank, or , if you want to preserve that look, HardiPanel.
> 
> Otherwise, a bonding primer and high quality acrylic paint.
> 
> ...


Agreed :yes:


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Hines Painting said:


> Just to make sure we are talking about the same type of siding....
> 
> A 1 1/2" will get into these grooves pretty good? (I think this is 6 inch t1-11, but I just google imaged t1-11 so I could be off) I was trained semi-old school to brush the grooves, but have been wondering to myself for a few days if a 1.5" roller would get the job done.


I like to use about a 3/4 inch nap and turn the roller sideways to get the groves. I don't mean roll horizontally, just to turn the roller squish it into the groves and work it up and down. Then roll it out vertically. Gets the groves pretty good, then I use a brush to get any tough spots. It saves time, a roller holds way more paint than a brush. 

I was looking at the amphitheater at the park the other day. Had T-1-11 that had all been hand stained (solid) you could see laps around every groove where they had cut them in with a brush then rolled the flats.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Here's another video for the PT critics with no videos.  This one had some T-111 siding on it.


----------



## Dkon7 (Jan 23, 2013)

I've seen T111 that was so old, the paint was all that was holding it together. According to the lumberyard, T111's life expectancy is about 10-15 years but its cheap so its purchased a lot.

If its new or in good shape, put exterior oil primer on it and paint it with a good acrylic paint. Dont use anything that says "paint and primer in one" for two reasons: 1)There is no such thing. 2) It will be an expensive call back when it all starts falling off.

If its old and in rough shape but doesnt warrant replacing, use sw prime-rx. Its good stuff and will smooth the surface out so you can put lipstick on that pig.


----------



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

I've been considering using solid stain - SW Woodscapes for T-111.

It covers quickly and easily, penetrates into the cracks and grooves of T-111 quickly.

My only worry is that it will weather faster than 2 coats of paint. Any thoughts?

ps - Woodland - props for spec'ing painting the bottom of the panels. That's the #1 source of failure.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Woodland said:


> Here's another video for the PT critics with no videos.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKpbzunafoQ


Tell em' Trigger.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Nice video Mike.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Woodland said:


> On repaints if its weathered, one coat peel bond sprayed and backrolled, followed by two coats premium acrylic latex paint. First coat also backrolled, finish coat sprayed without backrolling.


Yup that be it!!!


----------



## KD PAINTING (Nov 8, 2012)

Stain is meant for bare wood. If surface is already painted then just paint. Good Luck!


----------

